# Have you seen 'this' painting/picture?



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

It almost looked something like this one, but instead of rose, there was a heart on her.








I once randomly found it but don't remember where. Where can I find it? What should I search? I searched red, lady, heart, love..all at once, but couldn't find :/


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

*BUMP*! :crazy:


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

I thought I found it but it was actually the same image :frustrating:

Subscribing so I'll get back to this later


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Bump Bump* uffer:


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Yo I found it!


* *


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Laze said:


> Yo I found it!
> 
> 
> * *


:laughing: It really looked like that!!!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

I mean how close was it to this image..? Like same color hood? Can you see more or less of their face..? body shot, or just up close like this? Small detail can really help.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

There's this one which is *vaguely* similar...


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> There's this one which is *vaguely* similar...
> 
> View attachment 414386


No sorry it's not that one, but thanks! :tongue: Its ok now I guess..


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

Enigmatik said:


> No sorry it's not that one, but thanks! :tongue: Its ok now I guess..


 Like I said any more details you can give about the image you are looking for can really help.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> I mean how close was it to this image..? Like same color hood? Can you see more or less of their face..? body shot, or just up close like this? Small detail can really help.


I like your determination :laughing: Interestingly it really looked like the one I posted. The same amount of face shown, same colored headscarf, just everything..except there was a heart instead of a rose and it was not a picture of a real person but a painting. 

It's not that much of a big deal..I just wanted to use it as avatar..


----------



## kirakishou (Sep 1, 2015)

Tried google backsearching it and similar results, couldn't find it either. Damn.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan (Oct 18, 2015)

kirakishou said:


> View attachment 417050
> 
> Tried google backsearching it and similar results, couldn't find it either. Damn.


 Yep that's what I tried...


----------



## kirakishou (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

These may not be what you're looking for, but maybe you'll end up liking them better. :kitteh:


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Still haven't found that image -.- Its as if it's been removed from the whole internet :laughing: 
The moment you look for something it's nowhere to be found, but when you dont need it it's everywhere :laughing:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe you remember it as having a heart, but it was really just the same image.


----------

